# Good, inexpensive dual crown DH forks?



## Tsetse (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm looking for a inexpensive, good dual crown DH fork. What are the choices?


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Manitou Dorado Expert about $1100 or so....


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Well considering you have Fox 40s , Marz 888 , Manitou , BoXXer that would be a good start .. Keep an eye out on the new X-Fusion and i think in a few months DVO will release their DH fork . Google is your friend .


----------



## eedavis (Oct 13, 2006)

Domain Dual Crown RC | SRAM


----------



## Tsetse (Aug 11, 2011)

The X-Fusion fork looks good, but its as expensive as a FOX 40. I want a fork for around $600, but all the good forks are almost twice that. I think the Domain will have to do.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Tsetse said:


> The X-Fusion fork looks good, but its as expensive as a FOX 40. I want a fork for around $600, but all the good forks are almost twice that. I think the Domain will have to do.


Well good and cheap doesn't work .. You have 2 options , Great & expensive or Cheap & Mehhh ..


----------



## Rudster (Jun 25, 2008)

Risse Racing - The suspension Specialists


----------



## MotoDane250 (Jun 7, 2007)

I hear a lot of good things about the Marzocchi 888cr


----------



## Rob-Bob (Jun 11, 2004)

MotoDane250 said:


> I hear a lot of good things about the Marzocchi 888cr


i vote for this


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

Buy used, new is stupid unless you are a sponsored rider or getting distributor prices. You then have EVERY fork in your price range, versus just the low end Domain.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

csermonet said:


> Buy used, new is stupid unless you are a sponsored rider or getting distributor prices. You then have EVERY fork in your price range, versus just the low end Domain.


Great advice.



MotoDane250 said:


> I hear a lot of good things about the Marzocchi 888cr


Especially @ $650: Marzocchi 888 CR 200mm Fork 2012 | Marzocchi | Brand | www.PricePoint.com



aedubber said:


> Well good and cheap doesn't work .. You have 2 options , Great & USED or Cheap & meh..


Fixed for ya bud


----------

